# Offroad Towing Tires



## reeladdiction (Sep 10, 2006)

have a 2000 ford excursion 7.3 diesel looking for tires to tow a 25rss that are good offroad tires as well any ideas????? have good year wranglers on there now not really aggressive enough.... need something good for ice and snow also snd uphill trail climbs dureing hunting season (not pulling camper at this time ) thats only used in the summer and fall


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I would suggest checking out www.tirerack.com. They are the best source around for information and reviews on tires.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

I used to be an off-roader so I think I can offer a bit of advice. GoodYear (or more commenly referred to as Good-for-a-year) Wrangler's have a poor reputation in the off-road community. Two that I've used and liked very much are the Nitto Terra Grappler and BFGoodrich All-Terrain T/A. Both wear well, have great traction, and are fairly mild on the highway. There are many others, but these are the only two I've used.

That said, there's no replacement for a true snow tire in winter conditions. I don't think there's any off-road or all-terrain tire that can match the performance of a snow tire when you actually hit the slick stuff. However, an all-terrain tire is usually the best compromise in my opinion because it doesn't snow all year.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

You gotta be careful because you want a load range E tire for towing and alot of off-road tires can't be had in load range E.
Dick Cepek Fun Country II is a great all terrain tire that can be had in Load range E.
They're not too loud on the street, do great in the mud and great in the sand. I can't vouch for snow and ice, but suspect they'd be just as good as any other all terrain tire.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Here's an excellent load range 'E' tire: Toyo Open Country M/T's. I have had a set on my 2001 Tundra 4x4 for just over two years and over 40,000 miles. I tow a 2004 Outback 26RS and these tires have been great in any situation I've thrown at them.







I four-wheel on the rocks, mud, sand and snow. I've aired them down to 10 psi for off-roading and 55 psi for towing. Nothing phases them. These tires are pretty darn quiet on the highway (passed the wife test








) and balance out real well. Mine are 315x75x16's. To get the maximum life out of these and any tire is to rotate and balance on a regular basis. I do these every 3,000 miles and I probably have another 10,000 miles on this set. Not bad at all for a 'mud terrain' tire. AND these tires look great!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I have the BFG All Terrain T/A's in E. They work great.


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

h2oman said:


> I have the BFG All Terrain T/A's in E. They work great.


One thing I might add is, be sure to get a high ply rating tire not some soft semi "truck,SUV" tire. 8 ply rating or higher
tires for towing need to be stiff not soft.
just a thought
Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have the Bridgestone Revos one my Silverado and have been very pleased in the performance of them. They work well one dry, wet and snowing roads. The work well for the snow that we have. I have off roaded a little in my truck and they seem to work well in the mud (these diesel pickups are too heavy in the front to not sink in the mud). I haven't had it stuck yet......(know on wood)!

When towing they have been very stable and quiet. The down sides...they seem to like to hold rocks in the tread and the wear might be a little less than I would hope for.

Gary


----------

